# No Sweat :)



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

One of my major, and embarrassing, symptoms that I get from SA is the sweating episodes I break into. Sweat forms on my forehead, I freakout causing me to go into an ongoing cycle. Anxiety causing sweat > sweat giving me anxiety > anxiety making me sweat out more.

I realize that the more anticipatory attention I give an event/outing, the more likely I have one of these sweating episodes. I do follow CBT and I've been consciously working/applying them on situations that cause anxiety.

I needed to get out today. It's nice outside. It's about 88 degree's out with nice calm breezes. I went to the grocery market feeling comfortable. I made an effort to keep my head up, observe and just look around. I got in line at the checkout stand and paid for my groceries w/o breaking a sweat. I drove to a vitamin store to buy some stuff and I didn't break out in no sweat either.

The only sweat I broke out into was from driving. With the sun beating down on me, even with the AC on, it still made my body perspire. I don't know if the sweating bullets I would normally get on my forehead transferred elsewhere, but I do notice my arm pits sweat more during my drive. :roll Sorry if it's TMI.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, not too much info in the slightest; it's great news! Sweating can be very anxiety-inducing, I know (my boyfriend calls me "thermo" for thermogenic, for always being so hot, temp-wise!). Enough about me though...congrats MrShy! You should feel very proud of yourself for working on what you learned in CBT and proactively applying it. It sounds like you experienced a beautiful day with the added bonus of triumphing SA a little to boot! Hope you keep it up


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

*@CandySays*

Thanks for your encouraging words  I shall have success again today. I have an Orthodontist Appointment. I'm hoping that they tell me "you're done with your braces, let's take them off"


----------

